# College Station Fishing?



## bighog85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Is there any decent boating/fishing in this area? I have a 21' bay boat so I'd like to know if there are any bodies of water there to make it worth keeping the boat? I asked the same question about Canyon Lake last week but we don't know where we are going to live yet. If I have to make a choice I'd like to know what I'm getting in to. If there isn't any water worth noting can anyone give some insight on what there is to do?


----------



## gigem9501 (Jun 23, 2015)

Gibbons Creek and Somerville are both close. Somerville is still closed from flooding though.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

I lived there 5 years, fished every pond and lake around. Somerville was pretty good white bass fishing around mid/late April. I didn't have any money so I would wade in aT the park, throw a casting net, catch some shad, put in a bait bucket, wade out like I was croaker fishing and slam some white bass. I would have all the boats trolling around me with hellbenders but it didnt stop the bite. My best day I caught 22 white bass (let most go) and 4 catfish all on shad while wading. I had a stringer and wading belt just like saltwater fishing. I didn't know any better I guess, but it worked. 
Bank fishing was decent at gibbons creek. 
But if you want some serious action, go to the brazos. I fished under the bridge on the way to snook, but I always saw this old man in a John boat with huge catfish from his trotline. He probably had catfish in the 15 to 30 pound range every time I saw him. I always heard there were some huge gar in that part of the brazos, but I only caught a few and they didn't make 15 lbs probably. There is a good YouTube video on how to catch big gar, but I never tried it. It's kind of cool that you spread out your rods along the bank, then have a remote alarm that goes off when something starts taking line. Gar fishing appears to be alot more challenging then you would think. 
There was a badass neighbor hood called "Nantucket" I think, northside of hwy 6, headed to college station around texas world speedway. I would jump the fence and walk the bank and smoke the black bass. 
But for fishing out of a boat, I'd say lake Somerville and the brazos river could satisfy any kind of fresh water fishing action you could want.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't fish for Aggies girls, go to Austin!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Honestly the boat fishing around here is sub par as to the rest of the state. Bastrop is 60 miles away, has good LMB, Sommerville has a bit of everything but is best known for whites and cats. Gibbons creek as decent cats and LMB. Livingston is down the road a bit, 75 mi to the ramp at Riverside, has white and cats mostly but you can get into a decent LMB bite at times. Now the Austin area is not far away, as well as Fayettville and Lake Limestone. As far as lakes for a quick trip with a short drive... its limited.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Honestly some of the best bass fishing around here is walking the apartment area ponds and Bryan muni golf course. We take the boat out to Somerville sometimes to flip around the grass beds and will catch a few, no big ones though.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Where do you fish on the Brazos? I live in Houston and would like to try the river. Where can i launch or bank fish the Brazos? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The Brazos doesn't have any public access or ramps in this area except the bank areas near the bridges. There are public ramps north, and there are ramps south, but not central.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Beaux said:


> The Brazos doesn't have any public access or ramps in this area except the bank areas near the bridges. There are public ramps north, and there are ramps south, but not central.


Not true. There is a canoe and boat launch under the bridge turnaround as you are heading south just past University avenue in Sugar Land. The water is down to 20 ft now. I will try to do a drive by to see if it is messed up as it was underwater during all the massive rains.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> Not true. There is a canoe and boat launch under the bridge turnaround as you are heading south just past University avenue in Sugar Land. The water is down to 20 ft now. I will try to do a drive by to see if it is messed up as it was underwater during all the massive rains.


I don't mean to so like an A**, but Sugarland is South of Central Texas...... Which would mean.... There are no public ramps in Central Texas, specifically the Bryan/College Station area or the Brazos Valley. There are ramps in the Waco area, and there are ramps further South, but not here.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

OK, I live in NW houston so I can make the Sugarland ramp sometime no problem. So where under the bridges do you fish? Are the bridges near college station or elsewhere? I would like to take my son fishing for some river crappie. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lake Houston or Conroe or Livingston would be a much better destination for crappie. Not much different of a drive from NW Houston....

From College Station: Gibbons is the destination of choice. Fayette would be a second.....Livingston and Somerville tie for third. Lots of bayous and creeks to try all around...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Beaux said:


> I don't mean to so like an A**, but Sugarland is South of Central Texas...... Which would mean.... There are no public ramps in Central Texas, specifically the Bryan/College Station area or the Brazos Valley. There are ramps in the Waco area, and there are ramps further South, but not here.


Sorry. I was answering kickback and should have quoted him instead of you.

I found this link that might be useful.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zeVBpQVBgwd4.kAafrle6tgsE

It indicates a dirt boat ramp on near the city of Clay that is along a creek connecting to the Brazos River. Of course given all the water this year there is no telling what the ramp looks like or if you can get you boat down the Brazos.


----------



## bighog85 (Apr 29, 2015)

None of these bodies of water seem super substantial. Is a 21' bay boat going to be serious overkill or should I keep it?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I always fish Somerville, Gibbons, Fayette, Conroe and Houston. 

I wanted to try river fishing since i know where the crappie are in the lakes. My son wanted to catch a few on the river so I want to take him to the river somewhere and if there is a good bank spot he would like that.

I appreciate the boat ramp info fishingcacher and info from all. But if anyone knows a good spot on the Brazos under a bridge preferably that I could maybe catch a few from the bank it would help me and my son out a lot. 

Any ideas?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

kickingback said:


> I always fish Somerville, Gibbons, Fayette, Conroe and Houston.
> 
> I wanted to try river fishing since i know where the crappie are in the lakes. My son wanted to catch a few on the river so I want to take him to the river somewhere and if there is a good bank spot he would like that.
> 
> ...


I would check the turnaround under the Southwest freeway. Going south after University Exit take the turnaround exit. Before the recent rains there is an official canoe launch with parking.


----------

